# Zemdegs is a cheater?



## Mayorkaman (Jun 18, 2011)

I heard that feliks was caught cheating at Kubaroo when he did the 6.24 solve
He knew the scramble before the official solve?
Is this true?!?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 18, 2011)

no


----------



## Forte (Jun 18, 2011)

lolwat


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 18, 2011)

You heard? From Where


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 18, 2011)

^this


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## Dene (Jun 18, 2011)

Who told you this? It concerns me that people would spread such lies.


----------



## JyH (Jun 18, 2011)

lol


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 18, 2011)

-_________________-
So where exactly did you hear this from?


----------



## Bapao (Jun 18, 2011)

There was a thread on this once no? Can't seem to find it though. You good lurker you...


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ummm...


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 18, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> There was a thread on this once no? Can't seem to find it though. You good lurker you...


 
There was a thread by RubiksGod that got deleted. He made a video trying to prove that Feliks cheated in the former WR.


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 18, 2011)

He's a cheater? I knew it! No one can be that fast. jk He didnt cheat


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 18, 2011)

lol. Can't wait to here who said this. "Ummm, some kid in my class."


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes he did cheat, he didn't use the official rubix brand and he put WD-40 in his cube.Also he looked at it before he started the timer so he MUST have cheated. Also he's not Asian. And the video was obviously sped up and played backwards. You are all noobs/nerds, get a girl/life.......

^If the person who says he cheated sounds anything like that then he is more than likely a troll.That is all.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 18, 2011)

Newb thread.


----------



## Owen (Jun 18, 2011)

Kittens can't solve cubes, so yes.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, Feliks cheated. But Feliks is so awesome that everyone at the WCA decided that he should hold the WR anyway. The WCA then proceeded to brainwash everyone here at Speedsolving.


----------



## ThePCKid (Jun 18, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> Yes he did cheat, he didn't use the official rubix brand and he put WD-40 in his cube.Also he looked at it before he started the timer so he MUST have cheated. Also he's not Asian. And the video was obviously sped up and played backwards. You are all noobs/nerds, get a girl/life.......
> 
> ^If the person who says he cheated sounds anything like that then he is more than likely a troll.That is all.


 
- Rubik's(R) brand is not good for world-record speedcubing
- You can lube a cube with whatever (I think)
- He's Australian
- If you're talking about the 6.24, that's three strikes.
You're out.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 18, 2011)

ThePCKid said:


> - Rubik's(R) brand is not good for world-record speedcubing
> - You can lube a cube with whatever (I think)
> - He's Australian
> - If you're talking about the 6.24, that's three strikes.
> You're out.


Dude I was playing troll there I know all of this. Oh and that's four strikes.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 18, 2011)

ThePCKid said:


> - Rubik's(R) brand is not good for world-record speedcubing
> - You can lube a cube with whatever (I think)
> - He's Australian
> - If you're talking about the 6.24, that's three strikes.
> You're out.


 
He was trolling.

On topic: Feliks didn't cheat.

/thread


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 18, 2011)

ThePCKid said:


> - Rubik's(R) brand is not good for world-record speedcubing
> - You can lube a cube with whatever (I think)
> - He's Australian
> - If you're talking about the 6.24, that's three strikes.
> You're out.



Did you read his whole comment before letting us know all these obvious things? He didn't say that was his opinion, rather the opinion of whoever accuses Feliks of cheating.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, he obviously cheated. You're so slow.


----------



## Logan (Jun 19, 2011)

lern2sarcasm


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 19, 2011)

ThePCKid said:


> - Rubik's(R) brand is not good for world-record speedcubing
> - You can lube a cube with whatever (I think)
> - He's Australian
> - If you're talking about the 6.24, that's three strikes.
> You're out.


 Woooooosssshhhhh!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 19, 2011)

We get it, he was clearly wrong. No point beating a dead dog.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 19, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> We get it, he was clearly wrong. No point beating a dead dog.


 Isn't it "beating a dead horse?"

In any case, I always beat dead things. Deal with it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 19, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Isn't it "beating a dead horse?"
> 
> In any case, I always beat dead things. Deal with it.


 
It is. I felt like saying dog though, since everyone alway says horse .


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 19, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> It is. I felt like saying dog though, since everyone alway says horse .



Ah, I see. Giving old things, a refreshing new take. 
I like it.


----------



## ThePCKid (Jun 19, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> Dude I was playing troll there I know all of this. Oh and that's four strikes.


 
You were right with "He's not Asian"


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Logan (Jun 19, 2011)

OHAI KIR!


----------



## tx789 (Jun 19, 2011)

If he cheated the delegates could be in on it.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mayorkaman said:


> I heard that feliks was caught cheating at Kubaroo when he did the 6.24 solve
> He knew the scramble before the official solve?
> Is this true?!?


 
Where did you hear all these from?
If you can't give out a reasonable excuse then we can only regard you as a cheater here


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 19, 2011)

Definitely cheated.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 19, 2011)

As one of the great truths of life, if somebody is better than you, they are cheating.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh, the clock... THE CLOCK!


----------



## izovire (Jun 19, 2011)

lol thread.... I think you posted this thread to get some major response, which is a form of trolling.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jun 19, 2011)

izovire said:


> lol thread.... I think you posted this thread to get some major response, which is a form of trolling.


 
And now everyone is posting, making it a major response and trolling themselves =S. But heck, I might as well join in.

On topic: No, Just no.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 19, 2011)

I like this song.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 19, 2011)

Why would he cheat?


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

I call bull. 

Feliks has time and again proven himself capable of consistently solving the cube sub 8. So, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 19, 2011)

MoRpHiiNe said:


> And now everyone is posting, making it a major response and *trolling themselves* =S. But heck, I might as well join in.
> 
> On topic: No, Just no.



SS is a social site.



> I like this song.



Thanks for sharing bro.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 19, 2011)

Felix is obiously a cheater who should be deported for using a Rubix cube.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 19, 2011)

OP elicited a prescribed response from everyone. I'm fairly new to this forum but I think that anyone who's not new knows the truth. Therefore replying to what is obviously blasphemy, is giving this thread more attention than it deserves. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 19, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> OP elicited a prescribed response from everyone. I'm fairly new to this forum but I think that anyone who's not new knows the truth. Therefore replying to what is obviously blasphemy, is giving this thread more attention than it deserves. Just my 2 cents.


 
If you're going to reply telling people not to reply, that sort of defeats the purpose.

I honestly don't care whether this is trolling or not, I find it quite amusing.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 19, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I honestly don't care whether this is trolling or not, I find it quite amusing.



Agreed.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jun 19, 2011)

So... Who likes/liked cod? =S.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHK19vx9DyY

Considering everyone is posting vids.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow this thread was a nice read. 

On Topic -- Jealous much?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 19, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> Yes he did cheat, he didn't use the official rubix brand and he put WD-40 in his cube.Also he looked at it before he started the timer so he MUST have cheated. Also he's not Asian. And the video was obviously sped up and played backwards. You are all noobs/nerds, get a girl/life.......
> 
> ^If the person who says he cheated sounds anything like that then he is more than likely a troll.That is all.


 
Lolz WD-40.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 19, 2011)

This thread's still alive? Well ****.





You nod you lose.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 19, 2011)

ThePCKid said:


> - Rubik's(R) brand is not good for world-record speedcubing
> - You can lube a cube with whatever (I think)
> - He's Australian
> - If you're talking about the 6.24, that's three strikes.
> You're out.



I reay hope you were kidding.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 19, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> This thread's still alive? Well ****.


 
Win.


----------

